# anyone run a 13 gheenoe with an 8 hp?



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

curious how does it run looking to add some power


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

I run a 13' with an '89 merc 8. With a light load I run in the low 20s. I know some people run 15 hp's but I'd imagine that would get a little sketchy at times.

If you find a good deal on a 15 and are a good driver I would take it, but an 8 is enough power for most people.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I run a 9.8 Merc 2 smoke ... But am Definatly going to build in some bracing  ... Dave


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I ran a 13 footer with a 20 HP Merc 2S (older) and a newer 15HP Merc 2S. 24MPH with no issues once you set the trim and jackplate correctly. Just be safe, use a lanyard. The 15HP was 76 lbs and ran great.

Float Shallower,
Joe
Carbon Marine


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Joe you put a 20hp on your 13'er?! 

Thats it, I'm putting the 35 on mine!  






No I'm not!


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Careful; be prepared to have the boat jump out of the water wildly. It give porpoising new meaning. Do it, bit I would not recommend it. There is just not enough weight to balance the power. Would you put a turbine engine in a Chevette? BE CAREFUL!

Float Shallower,
Joe
Carbon Marine


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

I run a 6 and I wish I had more power. :'( I think I may put a 15 on when I come across the right deal


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

A buddy just put a new 15 yami 2-smoke (79lbs) on his 13, runs good but still tweaking it. The wieght of the 15 and 9 are the same.A 15 will give you more otions in the future. Plus like the ladies tell me it"s always better to have too much -than not enough! ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Joe you put a 20hp on your 13'er?!
> 
> Thats it, I'm putting the 35 on mine!
> 
> ...


U are out of your mind!....lol.

I tried on my 25hp yamaha 2-stroke on my NMZ, and it went out of control and too much power.

my 9.9 merc 4-stroke weights 87lbs on my NMZ is Perfect for me and tops out 21 mph.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Joe you put a 20hp on your 13'er?!
> 
> Thats it, I'm putting the 35 on mine!
> 
> ...


U are out of your mind!....lol.

I tried on my 25hp yamaha 2-stroke on my NMZ, and it went out of control and too much power.

my 9.9 merc 4-stroke weights 87lbs on my NMZ is Perfect for me and tops out 21 mph.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

way to worry about USCG ratings guys  ;D 

I do 10 mph with a 4hp 4-stroke with 2 people.

My 4hp (Tohatsu) can secretly be converted into a 5 or 6hp with a change of the carb. My 4hp is actually 2lbs heaiver than than 5 and 6 in the same manufactuer which pissed me off.


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

hmm.. i currently have a 5 yami, can i tighten the throttle or do somthing for it to move better??? [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif]


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> hmm.. i currently have a 5 yami, can i tighten the throttle or do somthing for it to move better??? [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif]


Try a tiller extention and get more weight forward. I have a 3hp yammie on a 13'er and stand about a third of the way forward. Gets me on plane, but I top out around 7 or 8 mph I think.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

I've been running an '04 2 stroke Merc for a while on my 13. I love it. But she will porpoise if i run by myself unless i stand up with a tiller ext. I just put a jackplate on my boat and i got it at 2 1/2" and its a little sketchy with the leverage it has now. Its not horrible, you just have to pay attention. and you can't hammer down in reverse with the  jackplate up cuz you'll pretty much sink your boat unless you got a bad bilge pump. But a 15 is the way to go IMO.


----------



## jcclose (Jul 15, 2008)

I am trying to decide whether to go with a 6 or 8 on a 13 as well. It sounds like the 6 is a little weak, but does anyone know if the extra weight of the 8 (80 as opposed to 50 lbs.) affects the way the boat floats.

In other words, does the back end float a little low with a motor that weighs 80 lbs. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I will take some photos tommorow of a 9.8 ...on my 13 ...

Dave


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

i got a 5 and with me in the back it dips.... as a matter a fact my brothers glade skiff get skinnier than my gheenoe. how i have no clue but that is definately one of the baddest skiffs out!!!! [smiley=drinking.gif]


and i cant even get up on a somewhat of a plane cus it kinda doesnt in a foot of water..... so i think an 8 might be to much i have been doing research and ur only gonna go a lil faster...


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

What are you guys drafting with the "overpowered" 13's? How do you work out the weight distribution?

20 hp seems crazy!


----------



## jcclose (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, I'd love to do 20 mph, but I'd also like to get as skinny as possible and not have the azz end riding a little low...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Got rained Out :-( will let u know 
Dave


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Just a little bump on this thread cause I'm now looking at a 15 honda for mine... it weighs 112lbs which is REAL heavy compared to my 72lb 6hp merc, but I need to be able to cover some water in the gheenster! I'm a bigger guy at 230lbs and the 6 just isnt cuttin it. However, I'm afraid that a 15 four stroke is gonna be just too heavy. Any thoughts?


----------



## GoldenFlats (Jul 22, 2008)

I am 210 lbs and run a 15hp 2 stroke johnson, with stingray on my 15'4. Now, i do have a battery up front, wood casting deck and trolling motor. In rear its just me and a 3 gal tank. No hopping at w.o.t., but is 22mph the max for a 15 hp? Weight is pretty evenon boat.

And yes, I bet a 15 h.p. on a 13 would be a blast!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes it would seem 22 is max with 15 hp on a 13 footer but that may be the vegitation in the water ...

The 9.8 hp Nissan Only gives 21 solo JP stingray etc...

WOW only 1 mph with Double the HP ... Gotta do more Testing ...LOL

The draft  with 2  people full gear and 15 HP 2 Stroke is 1" above the final crease or aprox 14 " (skeg tip to waterline)

Ran out of time but will try to do the "skinny Test"  with the 1.5 Hp game fisher with Happy Troller 

  Dave

Lets hear others results ...

15hp 4stroke TOO heavy ... 15hp 2 Stroke with transom reinforcement ...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I ran an 8 hp 4-stroke on a 15 footer and got 19 something with one person and 16 something with two people. Those speeds are with trolling motor, batteries and gear. I weigh 170. Also I think it gets over 30 mpg, check back through my posts if you are interested in speeds/mpg as I clocked it on GPS and posted a while back. I think your 13' would yield similiar results. 

The 13 has a wider transom, so I think you'd be even better off with a heavier stern than I was on the 15, and honestly the weight of the motor was a complete non-issue for me, so I suspect you'll have absolutely no issues as well. The only thing I can say is that I believe it would be possible to swamp the boat if you floored it in reverse, but I suspect this would be the case with most any motor on the transom of these little hulls. 

I (finally) found a good motor to step up in performance and got an 18hp 2-stroke nissan yesterday, weighs the same as the 4-stroke yammy 8. Waiting to give it whirl possibly in the AM.

-T


----------

